# Buying A Car Through A Broker



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Guys, I'm after a bit of advice / reassurance.

I ordered a car for my wife using an internet car broker & was put in touch with a dealer in Scotland. Paid a deposit some time back and have now had an email of the dealer to say the car has arrived and they can deliver next Wednesday.

The only thing that concerns me is that they have said "*we would need cleared funds by the end of this week to ensure this happens*"

I've bought a few new cars in the past (although only from local dealers) and have only ever paid the balance on collection.

I feel very reluctant to part with a large wedge of cash before I have got my hands on the car. I'm thinking what if there is a problem with the car when (if) it arrives or if the dealership went bust before next week then I'm left up a creek without a paddle.

Any comments / advice appreciated.

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Scottish law and practices are a little different from those down south.

If you can let us know the name of the dealer perhaps someone North of the border can vouch for them.

Presumably there is no way you could travel up to Scotland and check the car out before handing over the dosh....... alternately is there a forum member in the dealers area that could give it a once over for you ?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Scottish law and practices are a little different from those down south.
> 
> If you can let us know the name of the dealer perhaps someone North of the border can vouch for them.
> 
> Presumably there is no way you could travel up to Scotland and check the car out before handing over the dosh.


Dealer is "Parks of Hamilton"

They may have different practices North of the Border but I'm concerned that if I pay upfront and the company goes bust I'm out of pocket.

I don't fancy a 600 mile round trip to pick up the car but maybe something I'll have to bear in mind


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there any way you could pay for it via a Credit Card (assuming that the dealer will allow you to pay that way of course).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Are you going on a Coach Trip ??????

Park's of Hamilton have been around for ever.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Doing bus trips :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Bond, that really helps 

Perhaps I should of said Park's Motor Group Ltd - Park's of Hamilton (Townhead Garage)

I gather they are an established Motor Dealer up North (including coaches :grin: ) but there is a recession on & the first time you hear that a company is in trouble is when it's too late


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> Thanks Bond, that really helps
> 
> Perhaps I should of said Park's Motor Group Ltd - Park's of Hamilton (Townhead Garage)


:lol: :lol:

They have been around for ever as well and as far as I'm aware one and the same outfit.

http://www.parks.uk.com/

http://www.parksofhamilton.co.uk

On a more serious note I can understand your thinking, I have bought dozens of cars over the years. Cash on collection or delivery only. You have the money so you're the *Boss* If they don't like it tough, plenty of other places selling cars.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had a similar request when buying a new car for my dad. I said I would give cash on collection and they refused, saying that their staff weren't allowed to carry that much cash. I then suggested a banker's draft and they said not possible due to some dodgy bankers drafts. In the end I got my bank to get in touch with the garage to substantiate my draft and after a number of calls back and forth ( I said I would pull out of the deal on solictors advice and the car was specially built to order!) and they eventually and very reluctantly accepted the draft. PHEW!

Mike


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

tixntox said:


> I had a similar request when buying a new car for my dad. I said I would give cash on collection and they refused, saying that their staff weren't allowed to carry that much cash. I then suggested a banker's draft and they said not possible due to some dodgy bankers drafts. In the end I got my bank to get in touch with the garage to substantiate my draft and after a number of calls back and forth ( I said I would pull out of the deal on solictors advice and the car was specially built to order!) and they eventually and very reluctantly accepted the draft. PHEW!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike

I might have a look at a bankers draft although with modern banking I can do a transfer direct into their bank a/c and in the past when I've bought new cars I have just handed over my debit card when I went to pick up the cars.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I should maybe amend my comment to say cash or bankers draft, but pretty much the same thing to me. It has backfired once, years ago I drove all the way to the Black Country to buy a car and took Â£10K in used twenties. Initially the guy looked at me and my mate as if we were a pair of drug dealers and his wife wouldn't let him take it :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mutley said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar request when buying a new car for my dad. I said I would give cash on collection and they refused, saying that their staff weren't allowed to carry that much cash. I then suggested a banker's draft and they said not possible due to some dodgy bankers drafts. In the end I got my bank to get in touch with the garage to substantiate my draft and after a number of calls back and forth ( I said I would pull out of the deal on solictors advice and the car was specially built to order!) and they eventually and very reluctantly accepted the draft. PHEW!
> ...


I would add that they didn't get the draft until we had the car and a full receipted invoice.

Mike


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Now, you don't know them from Adam and visa versa. Ask yourself, if you were selling the car, would you let it go without cleared funds, I certainly wouldn't, and I don't think and English dealer would either. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Benzowner said:


> Now, you don't know them from Adam and visa versa. Ask yourself, if you were selling the car, would you let it go without cleared funds, I certainly wouldn't, and I don't think and English dealer would either. Just my thoughts.


As I mentioned in my original post, whenever I've bought a new car (apart from paying the deposit) all I have ever done is hand over my debit card, they make a phone call & transaction is processed. I can't see why this should be any different.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'd be wary too, many companies (in trouble or insolvent) continue to take money right up until they go "pop", then no stock leaves the premises.

You have paid the deposit but they have to move that car on, I think you have the balance of power. A payment on the morning the car is due to leave should pose them no problems.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah I'd be reluctant to hand over the cash up front. I'm sure the business owner can see where you're coming from.

Look at it this way, if you get the car delivered then simply refuse to pay, it's a simple police matter. You've stolen the car. If you pay and the car never turns up, then its a much more complicated matter, involving fraud, insolvency etc.

If he's not willing to go your way then at least you haven't lost the total amount

BTW did you say it was a DB9? Excellent choice, sir


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've bought two cars through a broker (Carfile, when Pat Lawless was running it - have a look in What Car). I can't be 100%, as I've archived all the paperwork, but I'm virtually certain that the garage which the first car came from wanted paying up front.

In the end, they agreed to take a Building Society Cheque (safer than a banker's draft, apparently) on collection. I've a record of having that cheque raised in my bank details. I remember being nervous of having the Cheque as it was payable to the bearer, I think, so was as risky as carrying cash.

I paid the balance on the two cars that I've bought since (one through a broker, one negotiated on my own), on my credit card. The Building Society were happy to extend my limit for a month, just to allow that payment to go through, as I had the funds to clear the balance (although I'm sure they wouldn't have been too upset if I'd had to pay them interest, if I hadn't cleared the balance <_< ).

If you can't persuade your garage to take payment on collection, use your credit card, and let them carry the risk if the dealer goes bust in the interim. <<< Section 75 >>>. At the very least, I'd pay Â£100 of the balance on my credit card, to get the Section 75 cover. If you have the funds to hand, I'd pay the lot through the card. If the dealer baulks at the idea, I'd get worried.

BTW, I had no problems buying through a broker and I'd do it again, but only if I didn't have a car to trade in (you don't get great trade in values). The only reason I didn't use them on the latest car is because I was able to haggle a local dealer down to a similar price which meant it was easier to get any faults fixed.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Phillionaire said:


> BTW did you say it was a DB9? Excellent choice, sir


Close


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Sounds great business to be in, I'll try this in the New Year. "Yes Sir, I can fit you in a week next Friday, now, if just don't mind paying for the job, in full, so that I can ensure it goes ahead".....


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> I've bought two cars through a broker (Carfile, when Pat Lawless was running it - have a look in What Car). I can't be 100%, as I've archived all the paperwork, but I'm virtually certain that the garage which the first car came from wanted paying up front.
> 
> In the end, they agreed to take a Building Society Cheque (safer than a banker's draft, apparently) on collection. I've a record of having that cheque raised in my bank details. I remember being nervous of having the Cheque as it was payable to the bearer, I think, so was as risky as carrying cash.
> 
> ...


I've just been talking to the dealer about part paying on my CC with the balance by bank t/fer (It is their policy to have cleared payment before the vehicle leaves the dealership) but they can't take credit card payments over the phone!!! (apparently it is a Scottish thing) although I could do it this in person at the deaership.

The dealer is currently talking to one of his directors as I'm not prepared to pay upfront


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just watch you don't end up with a bus instead of a car :lol: :lol:

That being said you could always just go and get it, straight road M6/M74, can't miss Hamilton, maybe one of their coach trips goes that way.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Just watch you don't end up with a bus instead of a car :lol: :lol:
> 
> That being said you could always just go and get it, straight road M6/M74, can't miss Hamilton, maybe one of their coach trips goes that way.


Spoke to the dealer again, the best they would do is bank t/fer on Tuesday when the transport company collect the car. I still wouldn't of slept Tuesday night so they have knocked off Â£220 for delivery & I've booked a rail ticket to Hamilton for Â£35


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch you don't end up with a bus instead of a car :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :thumbsup:

Don't forget your passport for the border crossing :lol: :lol:

BTW what are you buying, I noticed they have the Bentley dealership in Glasgow


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Don't forget your passport for the border crossing :lol: :lol:
> 
> BTW what are you buying, I noticed they have the Bentley dealership in Glasgow


The way the 710 drives I should have bought her this 










although in the end she settled for a Crashqai Qashqai+2


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

mutley said:


> Benzowner said:
> 
> 
> > Now, you don't know them from Adam and visa versa. Ask yourself, if you were selling the car, would you let it go without cleared funds, I certainly wouldn't, and I don't think and English dealer would either. Just my thoughts.
> ...


With all respect, what you have done in the past is irrelevent, unless, maybe, you have dealt with this company before. From a company point of view, many have inadvertantly taken forged bankers drafts and cloned bank cards. I am sure they are only protecting their interest as you are yours. Good luck in you purchase, and hope all turns out well.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Benzowner said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Benzowner said:
> ...


What I've always done in the past is collect the car from the dealership & pay then, the difference this time is that the car is being delivered to me (& I can see the sellers point that payment is received before the car leaves the site). What I didn't mention in my original post was the chap I was dealing with (who no longer works for the dealership) had stated at the time of my order was that after paying a deposit the balance would be paid on delivery :angry2: . Anyway all sorted, travel vaccinations up to date, passport & rail ticket sorted & just watching my Kevin Bridges DVD so that I can converse with the locals when I get there on Wednesday


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mutley said:


> just watching my Kevin Bridges DVD so that I can converse with the locals when I get there on Wednesday


That could be the difficult bit :lol: :lol:

It reminds me when I first went down your way to work at This Place and I was working with some lads who couldn't understand a word I said, I'd fire out a couple of requests and come back later only to find them twiddling their thumbs as they had no idea what I had asked them to do, in turn I used to fall asleep before they managed to finish a sentence


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mutley said:


> but they can't take credit card payments over the phone!!! (apparently it is a Scottish thing) although I could do it this in person at the deaership.


Pretty sure that must be their own policy - never heard of that before.

ps Did you get the car?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:yes:

4 hrs on the train to Glasgow, 5 Hrs driving back & the 710 is now cruising around in her Chav Wagon 

Just looking for a new watch as I'm well in her good books at the moment


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just caught this thread, Commander Bond is in truth, a bit out of date, Parks is now much BIGGER than most people think! :yes: On the coaching side alone they do CityLink stuff, have at least another two coaching companies (Beatsons and ISTR AA and Dodds on the Clyde coast) and I'd guess they're maybe number two to Stagecoach/FirstBus locally.

On the car side they have around ten dealerships and four or five differing names within the group. OK, it doesn't prove much, but they are regarded as pretty solid, but not necessarily that good on discounts etc when buying a car.

Ach, weel, never mind, ye goat yer motor, 'n it's aw' braw!


----------

